# My Rat Bit Me?



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

My rat Pandora was sitting on my shoulder { about 5-10 minutes at this point } when I felt a pinch on my ear. I realized she nipped me but didn't pay to much attention as it really didn't hurt to bad. Then I touched my ear again, and my hand came back covered in blood. I ran to the bathroom { handing Pandora off to my friend } and wiped it off, it's just a tiny hole. I want to think that it was an accident, and the only reason it bled was because I failed to add any chew toys to their cage yet, therefore Pans teeth are rather sharp.
I'd just like someone to input what they believe could have provoked the bite. I've had them since Wednesday and that's the only time they've hurt me.

Thanks,
T.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I've had rats that nip the soft parts of the face, eyelids, lips, ears. I think it might be a dominance thing. Those rats I just never let near my face....eaping at her if she nips your ear again might help (cos it would be disappointing if she can't be a shoulder rat).


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll take that advice of 'squeaking'. I was just completely not expecting it since Thursday I've let her sit on my shoulder and she'd be just fine. If it happens again though, I still have Lou who is a shoulder rat<3


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

You can't allow your rat to be biting you like that. She would need to be put in her place right away. If it happens again, give her a stern "No!" and flip her on her back and keep her there to show her who is boss.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

This happens sometimes with rats; for some reason they like nipping certain body parts such as earlobes and toes. When you feel her trying to nibble at your ear again, quickly pull her off your shoulder and tap her on the nose once and say "NO!" in a firm voice. If you keep this up, she'll learn to stop. Do not flip her as DustyRat has advised; only do this to rats who are incredibly calm and comfortable with it. Flipping an angry rat could end in a bite. Always go for the holding them in front of you, looking them in the eyes, tapping them on the nose and saying "NO!". Generally this tends to work well.


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

My rat Holly has a thing for ear lobes too. Also be careful with eyelashes and eyelids, I've had them pulled at a few times haha. It doesn't seem like an aggressive bite, just an "I haven't a clue what this is" bite. A stern no like ratclaws described should eventually stop her biting.


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks Ratclaws and Kyzer. I talked to their breeder and she said that rats just seem to have an interest in finding out what ears and toes are like you all said.


----------

